

Y Combinator, Silicon Valley’s Start-Up Machine - Libertatea
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/05/magazine/y-combinator-silicon-valleys-start-up-machine.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
markmccubbin
This is really great. I worked along side these guys (strikingly) in the same
cafe in SF, hacking away for a while before they got into YC. These guys are
humble and really doing it right.

They took what others just see as a clone of weebly and have added enough USP
to prove that it's all execution. They had customers even while sitting in the
little Cafe in SF and have growing fast through sheer force of will !

Biggest thing, humble, not afraid to ask for help and thick as thieves.

These guys are what every entrepreneur should be trying to attain in a team !

------
Jasonxia
The strikingly folks have done a fabulous job in creating a niche in such a
over-competed market and making Strikingly.com closer and closer to
perfection. I sat in one of their founder-user connection events in Chicago a
few days ago. Amazing how much they care about the users and would do anything
for them even including suggesting an alternative web-building service if the
users have the needs.

------
John_patient
The story is so baller and I met them and visited them while they were still
cramped on futons. The dudes have stuff that legends are made of. Looking
forward to more good things from you guys. Just as inspirational as mount fuji
that I'm seeing through my shinkansen Window. Totally worth tapping off on the
phone for this.

------
koopajah
Link to the single page version :
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/05/magazine/y-combinator-
sili...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/05/magazine/y-combinator-silicon-
valleys-start-up-machine.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&pagewanted=all)

------
bly2425
David, Dafeng, and Teng - In case I didn't make it clear before: You guys are
a fucking inspiration. March on strikingly.

~~~
haishachen
Thanks a lot man. It means a lot to us.

------
glitch273
Very good read. Gives me the motivation to keep going. :)

------
larrys
Interesting story (since nobody seems to be commenting here on _the_ story)
about the author, Nathaniel Rich:

[http://gawker.com/nathaniel-rich-is-different-from-you-
and-m...](http://gawker.com/nathaniel-rich-is-different-from-you-and-
me-478646630)

